# Spalten ausblenden im Flexgrid?



## Luda (10. November 2003)

Hallo, kann man in einem MsFlexGrid einzelne Spalten ausblenden?
gruß
luda


----------



## danielm (10. November 2003)

soweit ich weiß gibts da keine methode für, aber kannst dir sowas ja auch einfach selber zusammenbauen...
schreibst die zeile die du ausblenden willst in nen array leerst die zellen der zeile und wenn du sie wieder einblenden willst schreibst du den arrayinhalt in die zeile zurück...

daniel


----------

